# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  از بین رفتن فاصله بین border ها وقتی یکی از انها مخفی میشود در stackpanel

## saed2006

یک stackpanel دارم که توش چندین border وجود داره میخوام اگر یه border حالت invisble پیدا کرد border های دیگه جای خالی اون رو پر کنن یعنی جای خالی border مخفی شده هم از بین برود و خلی نماند

----------


## aghayex

BorderThickness اونو برابر 0 قرار بده

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

اگر خاصیت Visibility اون رو برابر Collapsed قرار بدی جای خالی نخواهد داشت

----------

